# April 2009 - Photo Contest Winners



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank you! I am SO proud! Thanks to all of you that voted for Harvey's image!

Huge congrats to Emma & Tilly - knew that was a winner when I saw it!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats to both Emma and Linncurrie!!!! Those are two very beautiful photos!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! beautiful dogs and pics!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to you both! Your pictures are win worthy for sure, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to Emma and Linn they are both beautiful pictures.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh yey! Thanks to the people who voted for Tilly, that is really kind, there were some lovely images to choose from! And that pic of Harvey is fab!! 

I am having difficulty getting my hands on the original image (as it is stored on my broken laptop!) so am hoping the size of the image posted in my image gallery will be large enough for print! Fingers crossed!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw, Congratulations to you both. Fabulous photos but of course fabulouis subjects!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats to you both! What delightful pics they both are!!!!
If you look at Tilly's pic in this thread, then scroll down to Harvey's - he looks like he's looking up at Tilly with adoring eyes, too funny:. His first crush, maybe?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh my, I think she is a bit old for him!! Maybe he likes an older lady!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats folks!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

moverking said:


> he looks like he's looking up at Tilly with adoring eyes, too funny:. His first crush, maybe?


 He probably does. I was shocked to see his "lipstick" appear and his futile attempts to mount two adult GRs at last week's dog show! :doh::uhoh:


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments/compliments - we all appreciate it!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats to you both. Lovely photos.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Very deserving winners- congratulations Tilly, Emma, Harvey and Linn!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations to Emma & Linn, 2 stunning pictures there, but of course it's those 2 stunnings Goldens.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats to both of you, great pictures!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Great pictures! Congrats, they are both so cute!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats guys! Both very cute pictures of the Goldens! Sorry I didn't vote, I've been too busy to keep up with stuff on here!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the congratulatory posts - much appreciated!


----------

